# Frank walks the plank



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Well it's that time of year again when strange creatures come out of the woodwork in my shop. Halloween can be a spooky place when you start digging in the grave yard ... I mean scrap bin ... and cobble the pieces together. This ramp walker is the end result.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

oliver..page not found.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> oliver..page not found.


I think I have fixed it now. Try again.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

dat'll work


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Dang nab it! That is a small wonder. Simple and fun. Make it big and you could motorize the legs and arms and have Frank-what-its-name spooking passers by and making little kids think twice about the true value of candy. It takes a particular mind set to think of such things.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job as usual Oliver, and great imagination . Great video too .
I thought he was going to tip over at one point but then he recovered lol


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't quite get how it works, but great job , I like the art work on his face. He seems to work good too, must be some magical physics going on here.

Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I don't quite get how it works, but great job , I like the art work on his face. He seems to work good too, must be some magical physics going on here.
> 
> Herb


The only magic working here, Herb, is gravity. The ramp is angled and Frank is basically falling forward and side to side.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> The only magic working here, Herb, is gravity. The ramp is angled and Frank is basically falling forward and side to side.


Yes I had to watch the video a few times before I figured out how he was moving . Thought there was a small motor the first time around . I get a kick out of how Frank turns and rights itself and changes pace all from gravity


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Oliver, 
You're going to have to send me a sketch for these! My bride is going to want an army of them!

Awesome project as always


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

Oliver, 
this little guy is fantastic! And after watching this video, of course I watched the others on your channel too. Impossible to say, what the best of your machines. The all are really great! Thanks a lot for sharing you work!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Always enjoyable. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

He's obviously the most beautiful Frankenstein monster in the movies, since Boris Karloff anyway!


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oliver, great job as usual. There is still time for us to make some of these if you don't mind sharing some dimensions.

Thank you.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Potowner1 said:


> Oliver, great job as usual. There is still time for us to make some of these if you don't mind sharing some dimensions.
> 
> Thank you.


I used Roberto Lou Ma's plans for a ramp walking robot for my starting point and modified things as I went. For example, I used a much larger head than the one on his robot and found I needed to hollow it out because the excess weight raised the center of gravity too much. His plans call for making the feet on a lathe to get the curves correct. I don't have a lathe so I used a bandsaw and then a lot of sanding and re-sanding (trial and error) until I got him to walk.

Here's a link to the plans. Have fun.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

way cool Oliver..


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> Well it's that time of year again when strange creatures come out of the woodwork in my shop. Halloween can be a spooky place when you start digging in the grave yard ... I mean scrap bin ... and cobble the pieces together. This ramp walker is the end result.
> 
> https://youtu.be/0neyB91I620


Is this a copy of one of our politicians??? >


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Love it Oliver! Too cute!


----------

